# Garage in 2 hours??



## guest

they delivered my garage today.. I wasa told it would take 2 days to complete it.. 


they delivered it by truck all sides pre-assembled.. and within 1 hour 15 minutes had the 4 sides up... 

amazing...

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-296X.JPG>


----------



## guest

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-300X.JPG>


----------



## guest

10 minutes later:

<IMG src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-305X.JPG>


----------



## slipshod

*SJ*

Those are some serious power lines you show in that first picture!


----------



## guest

20 minutes into the process:

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-314X.JPG>


----------



## guest

45 minutes into it..

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-315X.JPG>


----------



## guest

1 hour and 15 minutes..

<img src =http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-322X.JPG>


----------



## slipshod

*wires?*

You did not move them yet?


----------



## guest

no can you tell.. they are right in the doorway.. 

do them this weekend,..


----------



## jodyand

Thats fast looks good to:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

Simply amazing ---- like pressing a button... Yeah, like the button on your gold purse!  

Andy
:furious: 

So what is the total $ cost for this whole sheebang, SJ?


----------



## guest

about 20,000 plus about 4500 for all the excavation which was done over time...

still this prefabbed style was 10-15,000 less than other contractors quoted me for the exact same type of structure.. 

and a contrator could take his time.. this thing is going fast...


----------



## Rodster

What size is it? Looking good.
Rodster


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *What size is it? Looking good.
> Rodster *


26*38 (bigger than my house)


----------



## Chris

How are they attaching the sill plates to the slab? I didn't see any anchor bolts on the initial construction. Just curious ---- Extremely nice building by the looks of it.

Andy


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *How are they attaching the sill plates to the slab? I didn't see any anchor bolts on the initial construction. Just curious ----
> 
> *



not sure.. i thought they just nailed the sill plates - which are only Pressure treated 2*4's to the slab... 


view from inside
<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-338X.JPG>


they are done.. 2 hours 15 minutes... they will get a boom truck tomorrow to do the truss'. The forman said it would take till monday to finish..


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *How are they attaching the sill plates to the slab? I didn't see any anchor bolts on the initial construction. Just curious ---- Extremely nice building by the looks of it.
> 
> Andy *


I'll bet their using those blue concrete screws whos name eludes me at the moment(it's the medication). They seem to be anchoring a treated sill plate to nail the wall plate to, which is a very common form of construction.

Looks good John!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

Are you getting in their way with all of this photo-taking?   

:furious:


----------



## Stewart

Tapcon is one of the types, they might use something like a Hilti gun with washers of some type. Tapcons are great for attaching things to concrete or brick. SJ, you are going to be in high cotton by the end of next week! Awesome!!! You are going to insulate and finish the inside aren't you? I don't remember you saying.:money:


----------



## Chris

Watch out that dog looks like he is eyeing up somewhere to mark
with his own flavor -----  

:dog:


----------



## Argee

Tapcons!!!!!....that's it!!!!

Thanks Stewart!:thumbsup:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Are you getting in their way with all of this photo-taking?
> 
> :furious: *


all the pics were taken from inside the house.. i dont want them to know im such a nutcase taking all the pics... 
They were done and out of here in 2 hours 15 minutes.. thats when i took the pics from inside the garage.. 


they said if i get a cupola they will put it on for me. i want to see if i can get one tonight.. 

As for insulating and doing the inside.. not sure... 

I probably will put a wall up in the between the 1st & 2nd doors.. the 1st bay is where my tractor will go plus toolbench ect..


it does not look too hard to put the walls up but 1st thing will be floors on the upper level for storage.. 


Re: Dog... oh yeah.. a whole new area to mark..
<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/bulldog56.gif>


----------



## Chris

Finished????

Did you pay for a open air building? Where is the roof?   

Maybe that's why it was cheaper...now I get it. 

:truth: :truth: :truth: 

:lmao:


----------



## guest

need to get a boom truck - tomorrow they will do it and finish up on Monday...


----------



## Argee

Is the second story going to be done with the trusses? Like an attic truss? Are the trusses on sight? Take a pic of them?


----------



## guest

of course i already took 20 pics of them argee.. yes attic truss' so there will be 12' * 8' storage up top.. no floor on it yet ill do that later.. they wanted 1500 for the floor.. ill do it in pieces when i get time/money/plywood..


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-329X.JPG>


----------



## MowHoward2210

*all the pics were taken from inside the house.. i dont want them to know im such a nutcase taking all the pics... *

Now thats funny! The reason it went up so fast is that they were probably saying "this nutcase is taking pictures. Let's hurry up and get out of here!" 
:furious: :furious: :furious:

Seriously though, thanks for the great documentation. Looks like it will be a nice building. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rodster

Hey John
that is a great looking building. Did you order oil stains for the floor or are you going to put them on your self HA HA
Rodster


----------



## Ingersoll444

Sounds like when we had a shed deliverd to our vacation house on the cape. We had to be there at set up, and it was a nice day, so me, my wife and a good frend of ours were just hanging out sunning, and drinking beer the whole time. 

Took them longer the 2 hours, but with two hot girls out sunning, they probably figured they were in no rush.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *
> Took them longer the 2 hours, but with two hot girls out sunning, they probably figured they were in no rush. *


Well I know I could think of 1000 reasons to tell the boss why the job just expanded in to an all day event.:furious: :furious:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Took them longer the 2 hours, but with two hot girls out sunning, they probably figured they were in no rush. *


Funny I was outside sunning myself too.. maybe when they got a look at my fat ass out there.. thats why they went so fast!!!


----------



## jodyand

So is the roof on yet any pictures :question:


----------



## guest

they are doing the truss' now.. and the boom truck is here.. im anxiously waiting.. 

The truss' were already built, but they are putting supports in them...


----------



## Chris

PICS?


----------



## guest

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-351X.JPG>


this truss looks a little weird because the stairs are below it so it had to have extra support


----------



## guest

moving right along...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-356X.JPG>


----------



## jodyand

Looking good are they going to get the plywood down on the roof today.


----------



## guest

about 4 hours to do get the trusses all on...

they plan to get the plywood down today..

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-377Xdup.JPG>


----------



## Chris

Beautiful job. :cheers:


----------



## Argee

Lookin' Good!:thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy

Looks real nice SJ!

Silly question, why did they brace the first two together? Why not add another truss? Something to do with a stairwell or skylight?

Curious as usual,

Mark


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *
> 
> Silly question, why did they brace the first two together? Why not add another truss? Something to do with a stairwell or skylight?
> 
> Curious as usual,
> 
> Mark *


The double braced trusses: there will be stairs below them.. so the opening from the staircase makes it so thay cant have the 'attic trusses'


----------



## guest

this will be the finishing touch...



<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-393Xdup.JPG>



Stew.... you expected this no?


----------



## aegt5000

You’re gonna put the tractor on the roof !!!
Great idea, reminds me of an old tire store where I grew up 
in Queens, they had a truck on their roof.


----------



## jodyand

sj you just had to get your tractor in the shot Did they get the plywood on the roof or will that be Monday:question: Did you get a wind vane for it to:question: Cant put that up without one:winky:


----------



## memmurphy

You could put an electric lantern inside or a webcam so we can watch you mow the lawn. A ladder into it so you can use it as a lookout post would be fun. Just some ideas. :smoking: Like jody said, have to have a weather vain on top, could double as a lightning rod to protect it.  

Mark


----------



## johnray13

Wow, that's exciting. That is a garage to die for. I would LOOOOOOOOOVE to have something like that. Congrats- John


----------



## Chris

How about a lighthouse beacon? Kinda like the Krispy Kreme "Hot Donuts" light ------ If the beacon is on, then SJ is on "Mr Shiny"


----------



## Michael

Now SJ you are a trouble maker for me. I showed the pictures of the garage to my wife and instead see wants a new garage just like yours. She really wants it with a attached car port big enough for the 5th wheel and the upper floor storage area. Now you have done it. My wife wants the new garage where our barn used to be.


----------



## Argee

Wow that's a large cupola sj...that should look really nice up there.:thumbsup:

Of course the tractor on the roof is kind of a neat idea also...:furious: :furious:


----------



## guest

What do you think? Im trying to talk my girlfriend into letting me put this freaky little blue eyed troll inside the cupola..

i get a very firm 'No F-ing way' too bad i think it would look creepy seeing the blue eyed thing looking out through the window..

As for the cupola, i priced around and those things were wicked pricy.. i found one at a local unfinished wood store, its fiberglass or some composite.. so it wont rot and it was really about 1/3 as much as i saw them for on line.. it was all ready to mount no need to paint it or do anything.. 


I'll just plug up the hole on the top with duct tape to keep water out..



We are still arguing; 'discussing' what type of weathervane... she wants a horse or a rooster.. i want an eagle.. 
I am partial to either of the 3 choices so i dont care which one... All 3 look nice..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=36831>


----------



## guest

thanks all.. 
michael, sorry... 


cupola size: 

i read some charts they say 1.25 inches per foot of roofline.. so they actually suggest a 48" cupola..The one i got was 35" 

the store did not have any bigger, and the garage is not that high up so the 35" should be fine.. 

Jody: they did not do the roof saturday, they did not want to put the plywood up in case it rained.. im glad because it poured out
Saturday night & sunday..


----------



## Chris

What about the lighthouse beacon with the "Mr Shiny" at work?
BTW, did you dress this troll yourself ---- He looks mighty spiffy! 


:furious:


----------



## guest

its my alter ego troll... the troll is in his tux and ready for marriage.. unlike me...

:furious:


----------



## Chris

How about a tractor for the weathervane... No roosters for me, 
maybe horse (since I have 5 of them) ---- but probably would be a nice tractor for me. 

Andy


----------



## leolav

Looks good SJ. Definitely should insulate that puppy. Just remember what it was like when it was December and it was in the neighborhood of 30 below up in the tundra of northern NE. Will be a great place to keep the Tractor and blower!!

Just like home!!!


----------



## guest

Its just started.. 

to do list:

1. electrical setup- outlets/garage door opener power/more outlets/lights - flourescent or regular? 

2. Put floor above for storage - will do whenever i have extra $$ and will do a few sheets at a time

3. Insulate downstairs - before winter... no idea.. is that stuff expensive?

4. wood stove or some other source of heat 

5. vinyl siding - next year probably


----------



## Stewart

Jody, 
That was my line about the tractor!!!!!

SJ, 
Insulation is not expensive and you could do it yourself easily. Even if you don't heat it right away it will keep the garage warm enough to melt snow even in the winter. Add a little heat and it is bearable to work in. The cupola looks cool, it does' look cheap!

I would use the fluorescent light fixtures. Lots of light and they are cheap. 
 

I would insulate the whole thing if you can. You might want to have an insulation contractor give you an estimate to do the job. If you use fiberglass it can itch bad. We were working on a Habitat for Humanity house that they were insulating. They stapled a mesh material on the walls. They had a truck with blower setup, one of the guys carries the hose around and uses a utility knife and makes a cut in the mesh and sticks in the hose. He opens a valve and blows in the insulation. A couple of other guys follow behind and smooth it out and make sure it stays in the hole they cut. Before they put up the mesh they sealed all the electrical wires and plumbing with the spray foam to keep the air leaks down. Any where there was a hole drilled they sealed it. Sorry for the long post but, you might be able to have it done for as much as it would cost to do it yourself.  

Let us know what you do!:truth:


----------



## Chris

Stewart, I also do HFH home building work. It is a great way to help others and one heck of a way to learn how to build a house! 

Second the fluorescent light fixtures --- lots of light, cheap and ALSO last a heck of a lot longer than other types of lighting.


----------



## Stewart

In the past 2 years we have been out 6 times. We get a group of guys from work and do it all day. I enjoy doing it, I remember lots of things I have forgotten! We have painted a lot of siding and done some decking on the roof. They want us to come out when they are framing, we usually get 10 guys at a time and we could get quite a bit done. Most of the guys that go are pretty handy and they don't have to worry about us too bad! HFH here builds about 40 houses a year so they use all the help they can get, speaking of that we need to plan a trip soon.

SJ, 
You might want to ask what type of flooring they would recomend for your flooring on your upstairs. You might even ask if they would order it for you at their cost. Much cheaper that way, plywood is expensive if you and I go buy it at the local home depot.


----------



## guest

habitat for humanity: Andy & Stew: thats great, must be nice to be able to do that for someone in need.. good for the folks getting it and you get to learn something.. 

flooring:
they said 3/4 " plywood.. they are putting support boards upstairs but he said to pull them out prior to doing the floor..

as for buying it now.. im sort of tapped.. the cupola put me over the edge.. ill do it in dribs and drabs.. 

lights: great... flourescent it will be...


----------



## guest

Andy: I thought you would go with this weatherwvane: 

<img src=http://statuary-weathervane.com/media/645p.jpg>


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *habitat for humanity: Andy & Stew: thats great, must be nice to be able to do that for someone in need.. good for the folks getting it and you get to learn something..
> 
> flooring:
> they said 3/4 " plywood.. they are putting support boards upstairs but he said to pull them out prior to doing the floor..
> 
> as for buying it now.. im sort of tapped.. the cupola put me over the edge.. ill do it in dribs and drabs..
> 
> lights: great... flourescent it will be... *


Wish we could help you out....Man, we need to develop some kind of way to help each other with big projects --- nothing goes easier than good friends helping one another with projects --- especially tractor related ones!!! 

Jody, where are you? Chippy?


----------



## Stewart

Cool weather vane! We had weenie dogs growing up, they are cool dogs! 3/4" ply is going to set you back a penny or two, We used to use tongue and groove for floors and once you get it in and nailed down it is sturdy. You might want to think about putting liquid nails down first before you put the decking down. It reduces squeeking and helps hold things together. A nail gun sould be nice but not required.


----------



## guest

rooster:
<img src=http://statuary-weathervane.com/media/501p.jpg>



classic horse: 
<img src=http://statuary-weathervane.com/media/580p.jpg>


but those would be great for a farmm seeing as we have no horses or chickens..

I sort of like the eagle..

<img src=http://statuary-weathervane.com/media/ce001p.jpg>


----------



## Chris

Man, those wvanes look nice --- also look pricey. 

Eagle is really nifty --- Are you going to be able to get up there and shiny it up?

:furious:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Man, those wvanes look nice --- also look pricey.
> 
> Are you going to be able to get up there and shiny it up?
> 
> *



I went to a place around here who sells weathervanes... and he forges or guilds them.. he gets gold paper and guilds it (or forges it im confusing the name of the process) whatever he does.. it makes the weathervane gold leafed or plated.. then he puts clear coat on it.. the thing shines real nice..and lasts like that for years.. 

i do not think im ready to spend the money for that process yet.. but he had examples of regular then aged (which both look great) 
then a gold painted one and a gold forged one.. the gold forged one looked awesome.. touch to justify the money though..



his selling point was... youll be looking at it for 25 years.. do you want to really be able to see it?


----------



## leolav

Word of caution on flourescent lights. I did them in my garage. Get the cold weather ballast types. Otherwise they flicker non stop til spring.!! It will drive you nuts. I now have 8 nice flourescent fixtures in my basement workshop that were in the garage and got replaced by the cold weather types.


----------



## jodyand

I think the troll would look good looking out the glass along with the eagle weather vane.


----------



## Spike

*Sweeeeeet!!!*

All I can do is qoute Homer.


Hmmmmmgaaaaraaaaaaaage.....(drooling)


----------



## bontai Joe

I second leolav on the flourescent lights not working well in cold weather, unless you get the cold start ballasts. The lights still won't be as bright as they are in warmer weather.

Fiberglass roll insulation is realitively cheap and a good DIY project and can be done a little at a time as the budget allows. The vapor barrier goes towards the warm side (in a house that is almost always toward the interior wall). 

Really nice building! It is bigger than my house too!


----------



## Argee

John,

I have these lights in my shop and recommend them highly!

click here


----------



## Stewart

I don't see lights??????? Just a title page?????


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *I don't see lights??????? Just a title page????? *


Well I guess their website doesn't let you go back to a bookmark.

The bulbs I'm referring to, are the 27 watt screw in flourescent that give you 100 watts of light. I've put them in my shop and after they've been on a few minutes it is all you can do to look at them. I think their made by Phillips.


----------



## Argee

This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## guest

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=36929>


ive got those in my cellar.. im replacing all the regulars with these.. they are supposed to use less juice and last longer..


----------



## guest

*Day 3*

day 3 
they pretty much did the roof and soffets and a little finish work.. still on schedule to be done tomorrow..


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-417X.JPG>


----------



## guest

stairway to nowhere...



<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-422X.JPG>


----------



## guest

wooden soffets.. not sure if thats good or bad..


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-421X.JPG>


----------



## guest

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-419x.jpg>


----------



## Argee

I have 4 of these in my shop. they give me 400 watts of light at the cost of burning one 100 watt bulb. And it's nice light.


----------



## jodyand

Looking good i see you have a stairway to nowhere for a while anyhow.


----------



## Argee

By the way SJ...latest pics show its looking good....did they nail that stair stringer to the studs?


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *By the way SJ...latest pics show its looking good....did they nail that stair stringer to the studs? *


not sure i sat on them last night and they held me up.. theres no support from the stairs to the ground ill check it out whne they are done....


----------



## Stewart

Wow, moving right along. You will be painting soon! Are you doing it or is that part of the deal??:winky:


----------



## guest

no paint ive been warned by the boss.. she wants vinyl.. i think the siding stuff will last for about a year at least as it is.. i hope to do vinyl next year.. 
they are done.. im uploading pics to post now...

Im sorry im sure you are all sick of seeing the pics... this will be the last time.. 

I promise..:winky:


----------



## guest

OK.. the cupola.. 
my only complaint (so far)... i think the guy with the black shirt bent the copper edge on the cupola.. it looks a little bent from below.. (where his hand is) but ill straighten it when i put the weathervane in..

They really did a good job... 


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-438X.JPG>


----------



## guest

again with the cupola...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-441X.JPG>


----------



## guest

*ok the final picture...* 


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-449X.JPG>


----------



## Stewart

I will not complain about the pics, they are great! It isn't construction unless there is a radio, no shirt and the smokes!!!

Are you going to put something on the wood to protect it until you get vinyl? You hate to ruin the wood!

I have enjoyed the step by step pics it is like we are there, only you don't have to clean up the drool. I wish I had a garage/shop like that!!!!  

:cheers:


----------



## Argee

John, 

Looks really nice. If you're going to eventually heat it, why don't you put up Tyvek. It'll save the exposed wood from the weather and save you money when you add heat.


----------



## Stewart

If I am not mistaken that is siding and Tyvek should have gone on before that. I can't remember what the siding is called but I think it is ready for paint. I am not a big vinyl kind of guy, it is nice but it takes a good installer to make it look right. It is expensive as well, but it wears like iron and no painting. 

What else are the contractors going to do or are they done?:smoking: 


:cheers:


----------



## guest

they are done.. 

due to a medical condition; extreme laziness. i figured vinyl would be nice... plus it would match the house and require no painting.. 

the contractors thought it would be 3-5000$ for vinyl... i planned to do it myself if possible.. im hoping the 3-5000 was labor...


----------



## Stewart

Anything is possible, I don't know how much DIY information is out there on vinyl but it is worth a shot! Have you got the garage door opener for the tractor yet? Priorities man!:clap: 

If it is any indication of how much folks here like the project, check out how many views of the thread there are!!! Over 700 when I checked. Thanks for sharing!:cheers:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> * If it is any indication of how much folks here like the project, check out how many views of the thread there are!!! Over 700 when I checked. *



yes, but thats 650 views by me.... 
:furious: :furious:


----------



## Michael

Those are great pictures, I really enjoyed them and the wife is after me for a nice garage like it. One suggestion is to put rain gutters and downspounts on the front and back to keep as much rain away from it as possible. Get some estimates it is really cheap for the alum. gutters and it looks good as long as you select the color that the final color of the garage will be.


----------



## Argee

John,
I've done more vinyl siding than I care to remember. When your ready we'll walk you through it.


----------



## Stewart

SJ,
Look out the window!!!! Not Windows!!

Sorry I thought that was funny get it Windows...computer????

Gutters are a great idea, but when we had siding put on our house they wrapped all the facia and window trim in steel. If you put gutters on now you will have to take them off and put them back up. That is real hard on them!
You will want gutters it will help prevent the erosion and you put the water where you want it.

:lucky:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *If I am not mistaken that is siding and Tyvek should have gone on before that. I can't remember what the siding is called but I think it is ready for paint. I *


Right you are Stewart....my mistake...that's T1-11, probably SYP, so it would behove you John, to get some sort of finish on it.


----------



## guest

it is T1-11 or whatever its called.. but really its on a sheet of plywood so there was no tyvek underneath.. i would probably wrap it up prior to doing the siding.. Gutters are a good idea.. i put a bunch of stones around the backside of the slab for the dispersion of water.. i did this because i was concerned about the new excavation..


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *it is T1-11 or whatever its called.. but really its on a sheet of plywood so there was no tyvek underneath.. i would probably wrap it up prior to doing the siding.. *


You could do either that or put fanfold on just as your siding, it'll give you similar results.


----------



## guest

ive no idea.. is it expensive for siding? for that sized building? any guess? figure just the materials i would hope to do the siding


----------



## jodyand

It looks great cant believe how fast it went up. So the big question how much stuff have you put in it so far.


----------



## guest

Nothing yet!!! 

i need to really clean up.. theres a million nails and stuff around it and inside the garage.. gotta go to mass tomorrow and lions tonight.. hope to have some time thursday night and the weekend to clean it up and get it filled up...

want to get a trailer of fill to raise the ramp to the garage so the cement does not crack.. 

want to get somer plywood down upstairs - probably 3-4 sheets to get me started...

need screens for the small crappy windows not sure if i can go to a local place or have to get them from the window manufacturer


so little time...


----------



## jodyand

Hey sj is this going to happen to your shed this winter:lmao:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=39391>


----------



## guest

jody.. that pic is a 'keeper'


----------



## Live Oak

That looks like one really happy moose. Where did you find that Jody?


----------



## jodyand

It came in a email with a lot of other funny pictures.


----------



## Live Oak

I wonder how they got that moose out of there. I bet that was a fun job.


----------

